# Need a Math Wizz: Peat Moss Cost



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

So I have the opportunity of buying peat moss from a big box store or a local supplier.
Since Peat moss is so compact in those bales, it's hard to really tell which one is a better deal.

I could get the compacted 3 CU FT bales from HD for $10

Or

1 yard of Peat from the supplier for $35 a yard. It's to cover an overseed of 28k sq ft.

Or

Skip the peat and use compost at $28 a yard

Anyone have any idea which would be the better deal?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

1 cu yd is equal to 27 cu ft. I would definitely go with the peat moss from the local supplier.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> 1 cu yd is equal to 27 cu ft. I would definitely go with the peat moss from the local supplier.


Ha! Lol. I called the local site one to see if they knew of anyone else, since I was shopping around. I gave him the same question and he told me that it would be 2.7 cubic ft that would equal out to 1 yard. I was a little speechless but I just told him I would call him back. Lol


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > 1 cu yd is equal to 27 cu ft. I would definitely go with the peat moss from the local supplier.
> ...


Lol.

I didn't mention earlier, but I'd also do peat moss instead of the cheaper compost. The compost will be thicker (harder to spread), could contain debris (smothering/shading out the seedlings), and could burn the seedlings if not fully composted. Peat moss is generally a homogenous product and would be easier on you to spread and easier on the seedling to grow through. It also IMO gives a more visible cue when it is dry, so you can visually see if you need to irrigate.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

All great info, thank you!


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Peat moss over 28k sq feet... yikes! Good luck lol


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Alex1389 said:


> Peat moss over 28k sq feet... yikes! Good luck lol


Seriously, but spreading any material on 28k SF would be daunting. Pricing actually surprised me. Assuming he is going for half an inch across the entire lawn, it sounds like it is only an extra $300. Which I find surprising given the amount of lawn we are talking about. (27 cubic feet x 12in = 324 SF at 1" x 2 = 650 SF at .5" -> 28,000 / 650 SF = 43 cuyds x $7 extra = $300+tax extra) Totaling around $1,500 though.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Alex1389 said:


> Peat moss over 28k sq feet... yikes! Good luck lol


Let's play the other side of the fence. Is it truly necessary or better yet a rarity that someone would cover 28k sq ft with peat moss for an overseed? Sounds like I'm sending myself into a suicide mission here


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I say skip the peat moss, skip the compost, seed on an damp soil and press it in good (with roller or tires on your mower or whatever) and keep it moist. Mixing Seedmoist with the seed helps retain some moisture.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Virginiagal said:


> I say skip the peat moss, skip the compost, seed on an damp soil and press it in good (with roller or tires on your mower or whatever) and keep it moist. Mixing Seedmoist with the seed helps retain some moisture.


I have access to renting an ecolawn compost spreader so I may end up buying the peat and using that to spread the peat. That will make very little time for spreading.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Virginiagal said:
> 
> 
> > I say skip the peat moss, skip the compost, seed on an damp soil and press it in good (with roller or tires on your mower or whatever) and keep it moist. Mixing Seedmoist with the seed helps retain some moisture.
> ...


Get a box or two of dust masks!


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

@Scagfreedom48z+ @Stuofsci02 did a renovation last year in which he used peat moss on only half of the reno. If I recall correctly, the peat moss side initially looked better but over the long term there was no difference.

I'm renovating 12k sq feet and won't be using peat moss.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Alex1389 said:


> @Scagfreedom48z+ @Stuofsci02 did a renovation last year in which he used peat moss on only half of the reno. If I recall correctly, the peat moss side initially looked better but over the long term there was no difference.
> 
> I'm renovating 12k sq feet and won't be using peat moss.


Interesting that you aren't using Peat, do you mind sharing your plan of action? I'm curious to read about it.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

@Scagfreedom48z+ I have a renovation thread going here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=11290

Peat moss isn't a necessity to renovating; however, it really does make it easier to determine when it's time to water and also holds water a little longer for the seeds. I don't feel like spreading peat over the 12k sq ft so I'll instead monitor the conditions and counteract with more water when necessary. I actually did a small seeding area from bare dirt this spring without peat moss and it turned out perfectly fine.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Drewmey said:


> Alex1389 said:
> 
> 
> > Peat moss over 28k sq feet... yikes! Good luck lol
> ...


If I were to spread a quarter of an inch of Peat Moss, how many yards do you think I would need?

I'm being a little paranoid about this. I'm not sure what to do. I am going to use peat moss to cover the dead triv/bentgrass areas but I'm trying to talk myself out of "needing" peat moss to cover my overseeding into my existing lawn. First time doing this project and I'm trying to do everything I can to succeed on my end.


----------

